# Prime Instant Video vs. Netflix--classic movies and TV shows



## Broadus

I've been thinking seriously about getting a streaming box (probably a Roku 3) and subscribing either to Netflix or Amazon Prime. The 2-day shipping with Prime is the bonus in the deal for me, which seems to be opposite of the way Prime has evolved (shipping first, then video streaming as the bonus component).

I've been searching pros and cons of the two streaming services and it seems that a lot of KBoard members have or have had both Netflix and Prime. It also seems that Netflix has lost some ground in classic movies and television shows while Amazon has been pursing these.

Forgetting the shipping component of Amazon Prime for a moment, how well do the free offerings of Prime Instant Video shape up versus Netflix? What other differences would be good to know in trying to decide between the two?

Thanks for any insight you may have.


----------



## Chad Winters

i reccomend trying the website www.canistreamit.com and putting in some things you are interested, it will show you what service they are available on


----------



## Broadus

Chad Winters said:


> i reccomend trying the website www.canistreamit.com and putting in some things you are interested, it will show you what service they are available on


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've had a Roku 3 for 6-7 months. I have found that Netflix has many more things I'm interested in seeing than Amazon Streaming. It doesn't help that the things on Amazon that I do want to watch are not included in the Free Prime area.

I've also found that only around 5% of the things I want to watch on Netflix are available for streaming, most are DVD only. So I'm still on the DVD plan with them.

The streaming service I watch most on the Roku is Acorn TV, which handles mostly British shows. At $5 a month subscription, it's a deal.


Mike


----------



## Broadus

Thanks, Mike. I appreciate your insight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've had a Roku for a couple of years now, and I've had Amazon Prime for five years. I subscribe to both Netflix and Hulu Plus.

Most of what I like to watch is on Netflix and Hulu Plus has current shows that I watch. I don't watch Prime a lot, but they are always adding new things. I also like that I can rent movies from Prime for $3.99 (just went up from $2.99 not too long ago) which is a lot cheaper than buying a DVD. I've also purchased instant videos and can watch them on my TV, laptop or Fire. 

Mike, thanks for the tip about Acorn TV. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Broadus

Thanks, Margaret.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I don't have Netflix and never have, so I can't do a comparison between that and Prime.

With that said, it depends on what you're looking for as far as movies and TV shows go. I'm an old movie and TV buff, and I've found a lot of free and low-cost movies available for free and as rentals. (I haven't really tried to look for streaming of old TV shows.) For instance, the old silent Metropolis (a classic) is available as a US$2.00 rental. That to me is worth it, because I doubt Netflix would have something like that (but I could be wrong, of course  ).

So I think if you're looking for more recent stuff, you may find some, but you'll probably be disappointed.


----------



## Broadus

Thanks, Nancy. I'm not as interested in the more recent movies and shows as I am the older ones. Prime may fit the bill.


----------



## mlewis78

I get netflix dvds and I use Amazon Prime for streaming.  I would like to browse the netflix streaming to see what they have (switched over to it a few times but it didn't have what I wanted to watch at the time), but that doesn't seem to be an option for Netflix dvd subscribers.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

We bought a Roku 3 about a year ago, and we definitely like it a lot, especially since they added Youtube.  Netflix and Amazon are the only subscriptions we pay for.  Plus, I love classic movies, so maybe I can help.

I don’t know which one has the largest selection, but it seems like Netflix.  I’m sure that info is available somewhere on line.

That said, I watch Amazon a lot more.  The reason is the interface.  Amazon has the “other customer also liked…” button. Netflix doesn’t.  It’s amazing what a difference that makes when searching for something to watch.  Looking for something new on Netflix definitely feels like you’e missing most of what’s there. 

As for Classic Movies.  2 days ago, “customers also liked” Hitchcock’s “To Catch A Thief.”  Never would have specifically asked for that, therefore, never would have seen it on Netflix.


----------



## Broadus

Thanks, Stephen. The "other customers also like" sounds like a helpful feature. It sounds very "Amazonesque."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You can try Netflix free for 30 days.


----------



## Broadus

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can try Netflix free for 30 days.


As well as Amazon Prime, right? I may do that. Thanks.


----------



## telracs

i had netflix dvd and streaming and amazon prime up until last year when i went on vacation and suspended my netflix account.  i never re-upped with them because i usually find something to watch on amazon.

but, i have to state something.  my credit card gives me points which i've converted to amazon GCs, so I don't really feel like i'm spending money at amazon.  because of this, i've tend to "buy" a bunch of programs.  

i just bought most of the original Mission Impossible TV series for instance.

the thing i've noticed about amazon is that they have a lot of stuff, but it goes in and out of being free.


----------



## Broadus

telracs said:


> i had netflix dvd and streaming and amazon prime up until last year when i went on vacation and suspended my netflix account. i never re-upped with them because i usually find something to watch on amazon.
> 
> but, i have to state something. my credit card gives me points which i've converted to amazon GCs, so I don't really feel like i'm spending money at amazon. because of this, i've tend to "buy" a bunch of programs.
> 
> i just bought most of the original Mission Impossible TV series for instance.
> 
> the thing i've noticed about amazon is that they have a lot of stuff, but it goes in and out of being free.


That's helpful about things going in and out of free. I guess that's why it's almost impossible to be able to compare/contrast their respective offerings. I suspect we'll just give Amazon Prime a try and see if it suffices. We don't spend a lot of time watching TV. I just like something good to watch if I'm in the mood to do so.


----------



## Leslie

Yes, when I first started watching Mission! Impossible on Prime, all of the episodes were free. Now I have to pay for them.  

The French Chef with Julia Child is still free. Better go get watching--lots of shows in 10 years! LOL.

L


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> Yes, when I first started watching Mission! Impossible on Prime, all of the episodes were free. Now I have to pay for them.
> 
> The French Chef with Julia Child is still free. Better go get watching--lots of shows in 10 years! LOL.
> 
> L


yeah, i saw some MI for free and then just bought them recently.

on the flip side, a movie i paid for is now free...

oh, well.


----------



## Broadus

Leslie said:


> . . . .
> 
> The French Chef with Julia Child is still free. Better go get watching--lots of shows in 10 years! LOL.
> 
> L


My wife will love this!


----------



## balaspa

We have Prime and like it very much. Just to add to the debate here...


----------



## Broadus

balaspa said:


> We have Prime and like it very much. Just to add to the debate here...


Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------

